
Fire your best people... reward the lazy ones - nickb
http://www.testearly.com/2007/08/17/fire-your-best-peoplereward-the-lazy-ones/
======
run4yourlives
I think it's important not to overgeneralize this argument though.

The example works because it's very specific to a particular way of
programming. Extend that insulated idea to everyone, and you won't have much
of a company.

~~~
jamiequint
I think this was actually a part of someone's management thinking for a while.
I think I remember Nicholas Taleb mentioning something about this in Fooled by
Randomness (not the programming part, just about management thinking that
advocated firing your best people and promoting the lazy ones)

------
edw519
Misleading title.

If you have "troubleshooters" like Bill putting garbage into your source
repository, then it's YOUR fault.

Do you have any standards, procedures, or conventions? Do you QA the source
code, or is User Acceptance Testing enough?

If anyone working for me tried to squeeze hard coded error codes by me, I'd
keep sending them back until either: a. It was done properly according to
standards, b. They quit because they couldn't be "creative", or c. I'd fire
them.

Sorry for being a little testy today. I just replaced a 92 line internal
bubble sort with 3 lines of code. Of course, I didn't realize it was a bubble
sort until I resolved 23 variables named "a", "aa", "aaa", "b", "bb", etc.

You see, I'm the poor schmuck that has to clean up your "best people's" mess.

------
palish
<http://worsethanfailure.com/Articles/Soft_Coding.aspx>

